# How to configure an Olive Nexus?



## Rite_Rebel (Apr 18, 2011)

Recently brought an Olive Nexus WiFi router so that i could create a wifi network at home and everyone could be online (dad , sis and me) without getting into each other's way. However i can't configure the Tata photon usb to work with the device. Prolly i am doing something wrong since i am not a techie. Anyone here who has had a simillar prob and can offer some advice?


----------



## nims11 (Apr 18, 2011)

be more specific on what problem are you facing. are you able to ping other computers in the wifi network?


----------



## Rite_Rebel (Apr 26, 2011)

My problem is that i can't get my Tata photon stick to work with the olive nexus router. The manual is a bit long and me being a bit busy most of time can't go though that mahabharat of a user guide.


----------

